# Some biguns . . .



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

After I get a shower I'll show some pics of the big ones we dropped this morning. Had to have an arborist top them for me. I was really hoping for some amazing red but it just wasn't there as I bucked the tree. Oh there is some, just not like my usual stuff. Still it was worth the cost of having them topped because there is *some* red but the amazing thing is this 25" FBE was solid as a rock and figured.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sweet!!! Lookin forward to seeing em!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

They topped . . . 















I dropped . . . 










I had to see some intense red so I dropped a smaller one nearby . . . 







Although the big ones didn't have the intensity of flames I hoped, they'll still make some stunning turnings. I'm not sure if anyone here tunrs stuff that big though. If not, I'll have to sell to one of my non-WB customers, and while I make about double the money, I rarely get pictures back even though they promise to send them. Anyone know of a turner here who turns the big stuff?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2013)

Curious as to why you had to have them topped ? Looks like fairly flat open ground ......


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

High line wires. Both trees had too much lean to control the drop, and naturally they were leaning straight at the wires.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha , now I see em ! Was wondering if had been to control breakage on the tree itself since I have no experience with FBE other than trying to make a bottle stopper out of one of the pieces I received from ya .


----------



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to make a drum out of some of your gorgeous FBE one day. That smaller tree is well, wow!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 16, 2013)

Holly smokes, that small one is insane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Holly smokes, that small one is insane!



It is Greg. Even by my standards that one almost made me tinkle my pants when I put the bar to it. Even the few seconds before I saw it open I was all giddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2013)

How big is the big one?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

25 DBH. About 32 at the butt. Overall the tree was a disappointment for fans of red, but Phil English turned one this big and it didn't have much red, but the few streaks it did have stood out like sore thumbs on a white, figured canvas and it was captivating. I really want a turner with a mega lathe to take this monster butt, but if not I will mill it and kiln them for book matched table tops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2013)

The cream color in FBE can be stunning, Especially if there is some figure (even if there is no red)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It is Greg. Even by my standards that one almost made me tinkle my pants when I put the bar to it. Even the few seconds before I saw it open I was all giddy.


Can I have a piece of that one instead?:laugh:


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Can I have a piece of that one instead?:laugh:



Yeah, I'd like a chunk of the smaller one with all the red in it too


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2013)

Even without much red, the large one looks like it will produce something very nice - either large turnings or nice, wide slabs.

And that little one? WOW! Just, WOW!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't want a piece of the little one........I want the whole thing! :laugh: LOL But who am I kidding, I don't have the time to spin it right now anyway.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2013)

The little one has so much red it almost does not look like wood. personally I like the pieces with a little red here and there- makes it jump out at you.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 17, 2013)

Kevin i have been making human scale turnings for 10 yrs now. take a close look at my avatar. The pc behind me is 6 ft 8 inch tall and 52 in diamater. More depth on the outside than usual. for a client In the ENRON fiasco. his 7 yr bell is about to ring and i am gonna finish it up and sell it to another client. Let me know what yr thinking on the butt log and i would love a pc of the other red one on my pallet mabey 36 inch on butt end Plz pick me  cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 17, 2013)

i found a picture for ya no photoshop involved By way plz disregard the 6 ft 2 inch dumb... in the picture. one pc solid maple burl one inch 1/4 in thick this one currently resides in small micro company in bellview WA. cl

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow! That's awesome! You've been holding out in us Cliff! You win the big turning prize for sure! You probably had to get your whole body in there to get it hollowed


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow cliff- That is a big one- I think we need to see the lathe- beautiful by the way.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

Geeeeezus Cliff - what a monster! That had to take a lot of hours, and maybe some hours off your life too.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2013)

I was just looking at it thinking I could use the drive tire on my truck for the headstock.... landscape timbers for the tool rest and what... a steel breaker bar for a chisel? Holy crap man... a catch on that would be measured in G-force?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 17, 2013)

the outside was easy tying myself to a steel pole and hollowing inside was the trick. Had to hand out the gouge to a helper every five minutes good thing he knew how to grind huh LOL cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 17, 2013)

Them are some great looking box elder the small one is awesome!!!! Mark


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2013)

You tied yourself to a pole and tuned the inside that way?
Pix? Surely somebody there had taken some?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 18, 2013)

:offtopic:

Wowsers! That is one big hollow form!


----------

